# Useless billy's turkey camp is open for business #307



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Reebs on ice, ribs on the smoker, even got a gobbler scouted out for yall.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice thanks for sharing, pretty dogs
I can see you have all the facilities needed.
Have fun and be safe. And drink one for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

pew pew pew


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

martin, those the dogs you got from a fellow member?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 17, 2015)

Lookin goot 1984.  I should be thera about 530ish


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

The tri color one yes


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice set up.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

them pretty bird dogs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

We want pictures every hour !


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

guessing the one on the left is the tri


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> them pretty bird dogs



they done got 2 kurkeys bayed up fer us


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Them back tires look muddy, i'll be a slippin and a slidin


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

can y'all put all the pic's in
there on thread so we don't
have to hunt for them?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's rainy in Ga. Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it five yet, dont let no one blink, i'll be snuck out.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

them some smart dogs
they aint even sitting in the dirt.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 17, 2015)

Mt betta put da mts on da minivan


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Service at camp is real bad so i dont know if we are gona update live much.  I just had to run to town to get something and was able to post


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck ere'body.....keep the far extiguishers handy and post some pics!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2015)

ya'll have fun, maybe one weekend when ya'll have a get together I'll be off


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Is this where the pig hunt was.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitram did it up big.. I'm green with envy knowa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Theres a couple bad spots mud wise...mattech gona need to get some speed


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

there's always next time Cuz


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

somebody better bring a winch


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

looky thera


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

gotta go or I aint gonna get up


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ima make a billy event one of these days......almost got to tha pig hunt, knew I wouldn't make this'n.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Next up gotsta be a big billy fishin' adventure.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> somebody better bring a winch


 I don't think you are allowed to say that on here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm gonna host the next one, Billy swimmin party!!! I'ma invite all the womenz billiettes.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Theres a couple bad spots mud wise...mattech gona need to get some speed



Lol-ing y'all gonna be un-stuckin the minivan all night


----------



## oops1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm out fur nowa.. Y'all be safe


----------



## oops1 (Apr 17, 2015)

All my love.. Oops1


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

I just hope we aint unstickin ole whitey. Ext. cab two wheel pull. she heavy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all under estimate the creepy minivan and my mad drivin skillz


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Matt and Nitram gonna mud wrestle


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Who all is supposed to show up?


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Vroom vroom


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it is men only KRun.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I would bring my truck, but I wouldn't have anywhere to sleep.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think it is men only KRun.



Well, we invited the mom that threw a party for her daughter.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I would say I'm offended by oops comment about me rambling, but I guess he is right.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

It ain't nothing for me to fill up a page of useless ness


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Well, we invited the mom that threw a party for her daughter.



lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I cab do it witg my eyes clowesedr


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Ha^^^^ now bad


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Not****


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all ever tried the blueberry lemonade from mio, its great!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Uherro??


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all just watching?


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all waiting for me to FLIP OUT, we I'm not GOING too!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

OK, maybe a little.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm at 42 days with no alcohol, I'm worried what I'll do tonight, I may break the streak.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm at 42 days with no alcohol, I'm worried what I'll do tonight, I may break the streak.


I'm only brangin a couple


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

i HOPE the next billy gathering is a weekend i can make it...  Last billy getherin was a blast..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech gonna drank 3 reebs and be drunker than billy at a kegger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm only brangin a couple



.... dozen


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mattech will be the one we have to save tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech gonna lay da hammer down on the minivan


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope he dont do like he did last time, stay up till two and then start singing at the top of his lungs, boy george songs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

i hope yall brought all the rght stuff.  Fire putter outter, a map, bungy cords to stop people from falling in the pit.  and alarm clock to wake people who were  "almost asleep" and MAYBE a first aid kit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope he dont do like he did last time, stay up till two and then start singing at the top of his lungs, boy george songs.



wait, we were sworn to secrecy not to tell anyone as long as he sent us pics of his wife.  He didnt send you any?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Check out the bass I just caught.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice camp nitram gonna suck to be at work tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

fuzzy= story teller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

i kilt billy?


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Nancy just jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

recon we shouldnt mention hes obsession with Elton John should we?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

thats not fuzzy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

I should go on strike and just leave


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Gona get a lil muddy mattech..just keep one wheel on the grass


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech, make sure to clean your inner rims as son as you can this time


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, we were sworn to secrecy not to tell anyone as long as he sent us pics of his wife.  He didnt send you any?



And that's why he's getting throat punched as soon as I see him.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Gona get a lil muddy mattech..just keep one wheel on the grass



I just hope I don't hit that small brown and white cow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Seen the field gobbler again.  I'm leavin him for y'all.  Gona need to be up early though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Billy said he is #1 in the #2 bizness


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sitting at camp. Monsoon just went thru. No point looking for tracks this afternoon. Might as well take a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> I just hope I don't hit that small brown and white cow.



I thunk it was a cow too 

Martin got healthy pups


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> And that's why he's getting throat punched as soon as I see him.



Wait, am i getting punched for telling mud i got pics or is mud getting punched for telling your secret.  Im soo confused


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm out later ya'll


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Who?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm cuban


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice fish


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Have fun  wish I could have made it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey now looks like flop camp


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't see enough reebs on the table Martin


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I don't see enough teens on the table Martin



uh.. do what??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Billy left my gate open and I had to have a roundup this morning.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

That was supposed to say reebs  lollolololololol


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Chasin cows in the rain  boss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

boss prolly tired


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

floppy flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitram has a dock at his camp  wonder if they can fish off it


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I was a little nervous about that comment bige. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

My neighbors kid is smoking weed with his friends in his driveway  should I call his parents?  Or the law


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Nice fish


 Yes , He ain't going back. His eyes are glazed over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

big got auto correct issues


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol me too when I seen it


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Go and confiscate it bige


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My neighbors kid is smoking weed with his friends in his driveway  should I call his parents?  Or the law



Ask them to share?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My neighbors kid is smoking weed with his friends in his driveway  should I call his parents?  Or the law





Scrapy said:


> Yes , He ain't going back. His eyes are glazed over.



isnt that just a coincidence


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was a little nervous about that comment bige. Lol



just lol'd all over my right shoe and got a little on the left


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sitting in a lawn chair watching drizzling rain, eating chili cheese fritos and already hitting the mountain dew. Im a wild man living on the edge!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2015)

bama gettin' spun out on the Dew


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Chasin cows in the rain  boss?



Yes Bigs, we have had so much rain up here, the Game Warden wrote me up for not having a life preserver in my truck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a lawn chair watching drizzling rain, eating chili cheese fritos and already hitting the mountain dew. Im a wild man living on the edge!



Actually kinda jealous bama.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes Bigs, we have had so much rain up here, the Game Warden wrote me up for not having a life preserver in my truck.



You should fight that.  All 4 tires were fully inflated


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

you funny Boss


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think Boss gots a hold
of a bad mushroom.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should fight that.  All 4 tires were fully inflated



They were under inflated donuts hfh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all bring dry chairs


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 17, 2015)

Headed dat way


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Y'all have fun I'm out for a while


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I juat sent you a link Hilsman


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They were under inflated donuts hfh.



Oh, wells your guilty then.  pay the fine or do the time Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

bye yall.  yall have a fun safe weekend and take sum Pics


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Somebody bring a chain to the first mudhole. I slid off the road into the pines.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Busted tire in a pine tree flop!^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Here comes da rain again. Getting real dark too. My mojo is in high gear.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope yall have a great time at the Billy Turkey Blast. Don't forget to send some pics, so I can enter you in the Billy Big Turkey contest. Some real nice prizes including the hunt in Alaska and the $10,000 in spending money. It is tween K and Pnut now and K has a slight lead.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't run over any pines they $100 a piece


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Taking the family to get some messican


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Man I hate I missin the turkey drunk.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Keep us posted best you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Taking the family to get some messican



Trying to talk the wife into going to the WW. She says she aint a going cause Billy and Owney are in there every Friday drunk.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Man I hate I missin the turkey drunk.



Me too Pnut, but I got to go back down there next month.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

martiN I wouldn't let mt use that outhouse!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Me too Pnut, but I got to go back down there next month.



We will go turkey huntin then, then!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Bigs what is the best way to get to Dahlonega coming in on I75. Looking at a map it looks like the best way is going to Atlanta and going back up 85. Seems out of they way, plus you got the traffic issue going that route.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

They gone git wet I believe. They still gone have a good time though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Cut across country, KD!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They gone git wet I believe. They still gone have a good time though.



Oh yea, I could just ride around on those slick roads all Nite!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Hang a left in Dalton!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mt could just say that is mud on his britches.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> martiN I wouldn't let mt use that outhouse!



Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol, it is mud smelly smelly mud


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Make sure you got good breaks Bo$$, them mountains are swervy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Hwy 53!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol, it is mud smelly smelly mud


Red mud ain't spose to be smelly.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hang a left in Dalton!



Are the roads pretty decent going that way T?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm checkin my list too bo$$.  Done had supper. Had my bath.
shined my black loafers
Bleached my white sox
got fresh Dapper Dan in my hair
Hoyt's cologne on.

I am ready!!!!!.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Are the roads pretty decent going that way T?



It's not I-75, but I've traveled it many times. Twisty and turny with decent scenery.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Depends if you want the super scenic route will add 2-3 hours extra


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrappy done got on his fancy pants and lucky cologne.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Turky camp looks sweet!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Quacks gonna show up with his nekid twister game and that chick from fuzzys neighborhood


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

Seems like I am forgetting something.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Why am I upset I ain't going to the turkey hunt.
I don't even hunt. Guess it's  woman thang


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sure do hope y'all gets lots
of turkey's though.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrappys got black dancing shoes with lucky pennies in em.In one loafer the tails showin and on the other the heads showin.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Here comes da rain again. Getting real dark too. My mojo is in high gear.



Dang Bama hope you gonna be ok.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Scrappy done got on his fancy pants and lucky cologne.



That's what I was forgetting, my lucky underwear.
They 40 years old and holy, holy, holy.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good grief Scrapy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay I printed out a map and directions. They say it is about an hour and 40 minutes mostly on Ga 52. I am looking for the quickest route Bigs.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

The joint I'm headed to they won't even be calling me Slick.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's what I was forgetting, my lucky underwear.
> They 40 years old and holy, holy, holy.



I figured youd wear a leopard skin thong?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey Scrapy Looks like you came up short last night. This aint no Non Profit enterprise.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

Boss if you get lost you can follow the Savannah River on down here.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrappy got to pay


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Scrapy Looks like you came up short last night. This aint no Non Profit enterprise.


Was last night but it'll be better tonight. I won't be there. Oh! and lots of folks gonna show up but they all got cards.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Been rainin all day.....We fixin to get hammered again too.Sombody forgot to turn the faucet off


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrappy pappy ain't got a while in the old bath tub


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

No rain here


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Reminds me of my homeland....Guatemala


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Guatemala is nice I hear.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Super nice peeps thera.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

Lonely princesses too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2015)

3rd flop in a row!^^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Been rainin all day.....We fixin to get hammered again too.Sombody forgot to turn the faucet off



No kiddin.. We're gonna be makin up ball games until Christmas


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I got to swim out there and feed Odell.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Scrappy pappy ain't got a while in the old bath tub



It big enough for two usually.  One big ole girl broke a leg off it a few months ago.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

My kayak got hung up in the tree tops.I was fishing for bedded squirrels


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My kayak got hung up in the tree tops.I was fishing for bedded squirrels



As long as they weren't spawning, ok.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

That rain up there done made
y'all cra cra


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

nice flops TP


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Think the sun done gone down
enough I can go back outside.
BBl.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

I bet fish hook can fry up a batch of geckos.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

My buddy bought an 16 ft aluminum jon boat with a 25 on it from a older gentleman.It was a nice little boat except the previous owner had painted a squirrel holding a nut with the caption squirrel fisher on the side.I told him he better sand that squirrel paintin of the side but he ignored me.We was loading up one afternoon at the marina on lake Oliver and they was these two old dudes sittin there close to the ramp and one of the fellers looked at the other one and said" squirrel fisher".Whats he doing fishin in the trees.Him,his buddy and me started belly laughing out loud.It embarrassed him.i ask him when we got in the truck.You gonna sand that squirrel off now?He said yea.
I aint never let him live it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Kayran gonna go feed the skeeters


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Goot one fishowl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Bet they dranking  good at billy camp


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

If I was drinkin it would have to be some likker


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

I only drank reebs liker makes me crazy cra


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

One


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Two


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Three


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Four


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Five


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Six


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Seven


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Alpha


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

Beta flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Scrapy Looks like you came up short last night. This aint no Non Profit enterprise.



actually, it ain't as bad as it looks. There was a crowd at first but they went on to bed. They weren't drinkin much anyway.  Later, two women came in from the cold. It was real cold last night bo$$ remember? And they were wearing longsleeve sweaters.. They started orderin $3 House drinks , Crown and Coke. Dissn sat on dis end of the bar and Dattn sat on the other end. I had to do a lot of walking but I jotted every single drink down on paper. And the paper is under the register is what I wanted to tell you. I'll explain the 4 columns later.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I only drank reebs liker makes me crazy cra



Rich folk drank beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Rich folk drank beer.



Natty lite I'm a big spender


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm stuck on nitrams camp toad and no one will answer the phone.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Help me help me


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Somebody any body help me


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not scared of the dark, but I get nervous


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I heard a coyote


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess I'm gonna abandon the truck and walk


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I got my side piece ready to go.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm gonna pew pew pew first and ask ask ask later.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Help me scrapy


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Your my only hope


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a feeling Scrapy dome took some I.O.U.'s.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Matt gonna kill a Turkey, with his fast draw.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Maybe so Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a spotlight and side piece


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Pistol Packing Turkey Hunter.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Pew pew pew in the air mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Wait how many bullits you got?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mt done fell in his mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Matt gonna draw a lot of attention at the Turkey hunt.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Helpppppp


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Meeee


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Matt gonna draw a lot of attention at the Turkey hunt.



Yea, I'm worried bout mudro on this trip.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm gonna throat punch that fool


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

I pitty the foool


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Give him one for me too!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Since mudro ain't in town, I mite as well go hunt his place in the AM. He said he seen some tracks down there.


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2015)

Will do Nut, kill one for me too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Evening fellas


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck wid the pine chickens in the am


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I bet everyone sleeps in


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 17, 2015)

When it rains, we just drank more


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm gonna text them and wake them up in the AM! Bout 4:00.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

I bet there will be a lack of turkey hunting done this weekend


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Bet there will be a lot of chasin though, hfh.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

They will prolly just see hogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Robert is listening in from Qutman County.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Did all the Billy's make it to camp?  I'm too far behind to read back


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know nobody's talking from the camp


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

we got half the house painted today, I is tired
going to bed soon for sure.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

I won't be far behind Krun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

been a big day today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2015)

They gonna keep po frenchy up all night.  Matt and mud are night owls


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> we got half the house painted today, I is tired
> going to bed soon for sure.



Reminds me of that book, The Painted House.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They gonna keep po frenchy up all night.  Matt and mud are night owls



Are they ever.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nite Boss and the billy's have fun be safe,


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm eating then I was like never mind I'm gonna go out abd get my crops ready oh you silly goose what a goose shoot that thing money swag bruhhhhh that was turnt in gonna go run a marathon then go deliver this pizza cuz I gotta go get this money you know what I'm saying homie I AM THE GOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I see the picture you painting RB.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good evening in the rain


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow ere'body.  Post pics of dead birds!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Turkey camp is quiet  bet billy got a drank in his hand


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice fish JB


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

They're mud wrestling right now bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Mts. prolly on his 5th reeb


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't think they pick up the internet over there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good job jb!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitrams mad cause he can't flop from camp. The madder he gets, the more he drinks


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I bet Hils is drankin bud lights  bet Nitram is drankin miller with mud


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

They wishing Bigelow were there cookin some meat


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed I couldn't go but family comes first


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

I think MAtt brought a twister game to the camp


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

I here ya bigs


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 17, 2015)

jb ate the record white bass oncet


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Matt gonna challenge mud to a game of muddy twister.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 17, 2015)

going for #2


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd be drankin too  2 two to


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 17, 2015)

saw a nice selfie migs great shave


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

The winner gets hills


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Nekkid muddy twista


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Y fuzz postin pics of some dude


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Angry mallard is here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

He may post in billy


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 17, 2015)

Good question


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

RB is slangin "pizza"


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nitram dranks heavys.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

He drinks French wine


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 17, 2015)

Bout my bedtime. Nite fellars!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Bet them boys eatin good 

And drankin good


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

They are having Expensive wine and Caviar. After dinner they had fine Cigars and a Liqueur. They eating off a table cloth with fine silver and candles. They will be discussing recent books they have read and the lasting effect of the French Revolution.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Nite bro


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm going to the big shanty fest tomorrow with wife and kids   

Her idea 

But I'm starting some beef ribs for I go n


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey chief where u been


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

291


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

292


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey Chief we have missed you.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

You been on the road Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

Tryin to ruin my reputation Bigs, had to get away from you fine upstanding Billy boyz and drool and drivel.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I was afraid that you had run off with the money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You been on the road Chief?



Only road I been on is hard and put up wet, BO$$!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

I promise, my leadership dayz are over!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Only road I been on is hard and put up wet, BO$$!



That don't pay too good does it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That don't pay too good does it?



I'll be your # 1 suspect if some funds come up short, BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Chief taking a draw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

Danggggg...did I actually get a FLOP?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Dlop


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to live in a community called Flippen, always came out floppin.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm bout to make a drank


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

75 exit 200ish chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

Catch you Boyz later, missed yall too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> 75 exit 200ish chief



Yessir Bigs, somewhere along there!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Night Chief, come back more often.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 17, 2015)

Werd nite Billy's


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Night Bigs and JB.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nite Bigs n Chief n bo$$ n whoever else is out.....I just finished catchin' up


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope the turkey hunters get a bird in the mornin', I'm out too.  Later folks.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got a feeling Scrapy dome took some I.O.U.'s.


Bar tabs ain't I.O.U's . Bar tabs get paid.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got my side piece ready to go.


Dat'll make you too thoughoughly dangerus. Just carry the surveyin bank blade  I left in th van.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I'm eating then I was like never mind I'm gonna go out abd get my crops ready oh you silly goose what a goose shoot that thing money swag bruhhhhh that was turnt in gonna go run a marathon then go deliver this pizza cuz I gotta go get this money you know what I'm saying homie I AM THE GOAT!!!!!!!


Please , I am trying to explain to bo$$ about last night. If you have a contradictory story on the circumstances of last night , I would appreciate it if you would keep quiet about it till I get through explainin. Bo$$ understands you better than me and I got houras in it I want to get paid for.

 As I was tryin to say, bo$$ It ain as bad as it looks. maybe.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Good evening in the rain



Thats a hole lot better than planting peas on dark nights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2015)

Man it's a mess out here in the mines.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 17, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm a little disappointed I couldn't go but family comes first



I am a lot disappointed but they never wired me back whether they had a Pike fishin run in that swamp or not. Judging by the highhground red clay. I'd say Knotttt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I am a lot disappointed but they never wired me back whether they had a Pike fishin run in that swamp or not. Judging by the highhground red clay. I'd say Knotttt.





Pike = jack ???


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They are having Expensive wine and Caviar. After dinner they had fine Cigars and a Liqueur. They eating off a table cloth with fine silver and candles. They will be discussing recent books they have read and the lasting effect of the French Revolution.



Dat's what everybody bin doin round here too.  Dey was all happy doin it. All nice and happy whining and shad roe eatin. 
The entertainment shows up and blastin erybody wit boogetyboogety music. 

It was a slow but recocknizabe change. 

I finally got up and made a management decision to fire the Karaoke dude. ] fire her and tolt her to take her glorified boombox and be gon.

Only slight problem bo$$ , it wasn't our joint and I got chased off. Most folks stood and applauded though. So, Satdy night ourt to be good for Billy Club.

We'll juss give erybody a quarter and let them go ick out what they want to herare on the juke box.  Boxsounds better anyway. She can't evun twis de knobs right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Scrap ignored my ?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pike = jack ???


Know, not close.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nitrams mad cause he can't flop from camp. The madder he gets, the more he drinks



And the more he drinks, the mellower he gets , just like ole Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scrap ignored my ?



I would never do that. I try Not to remain ignorant about questions. What was the question? I just don't hear good.

Hereing flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Anywayboss, I know the white page ain't showed upyet so howdwe/u/all  do tonight? I was not there yetti.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Bo$$ lickly still ticked some bout last night.



bo$$ , the 4 columns was headed. Dissun , Dattun , Faithful and ME. 

 Dey had cyards and began orderin house drinks like I said. $3 Crown and Cokes&I had to do alot of walkin . I would talk to Dissun a minute and she lose eye contact and she would glance a Dattun at the other end of the bar. She would giggle. So I would walk all the way to the other end of the bar and Dattn act like she inerested den she too get to giggling glancing down the at Dissun . I ain't syupid , I knowd a joke was being played on me.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop a rumskey from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

To wreckly, I caught them at their game. They started to orderin Gold slogger shots. I immediately went up on the price as the paper clearly shows to $10 a shot, @ shots for the two of them + $20 ennaso?  Den dey got to havin so much fun at my exspence dey started getting chinchy some , and told me to make'em "two shots threeway and I was included.

That is where the third collum came in. It is label "me" but I ain't so good at math.

So, let's see, we got columns of Dissun and Dattun and me and Faithful. You know Faithfull Bo$$ , he always tell me to put my drink on tab. Never Fail, Ole Faithfull is his name for no good reason. JUstin  case faithfull was not here, I did NOT see why the circle should be un broken. That is the fourth column.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 18, 2015)

Doncha see?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Im up.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm up too


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 18, 2015)

Mornin. Lft huntin place. It's wet


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Scrapy probably gonna sleep in this morning


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Scrappy never sleeps.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Scrappy got wings!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Mernin?????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

LFTC over slept this moaning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Came on in. Pizza box folding crew aint hit a lick.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Wide awake


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

I see ol Wycliff lurking


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

For fuzzys box foldin crew.Couple double shots of espresso and some Peart and maybe they will meet quota today.It is Saturday though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> For fuzzys box foldin crew.Couple double shots of espresso and some Peart and maybe they will meet quota today.It is Saturday though


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

Reading back ole Scrapy just about got it splained


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Scraps is a wise man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

DHD is up


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

You been fishing Wy?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Morning Mig...you sleep good?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

It's raining.....again


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I got a feelin it's gonna be a boring day.Aint but 8 am and I'm already board.It's been rainin and rainin and rainin.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Think I'll just go squirrel fishin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Not good ️️fishing weather but I fished in the rain Wednesday and caught 15 bass


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Think I'll just go squirrel fishin



Be a good day for noodling too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Squirrel fishing is the bomb!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

For a


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Big


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop fail


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm thinkin bout hittin a pond up the road,I'm gonna break out the fly rod and catch some breams.It is a new moon


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I better go soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

Haven't had time, all I been doing is werkin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

I over slept and woke up confused about my time being locked in for sat. then I remembered sat is the start of the new pay cycle so I am good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Wy we need to get together for some night fishing in may.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Get Chuck out of the house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Get DHD to go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Woke up quick right about noon just knew I had to get to Compton soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

sounds good, if my coworker doesn't stay out on long term we will


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope coworker is ok.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Ready


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Flap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Hank yall leave MT in the mud?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

it was muddy!!!!!  Had to put in fo will dig to get outta camp.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

prob coulda made it 2 will but didn't wanna tore up Nitrams camp


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

I think it rain almost all night there 2.  Im headed back down after I get oft werk.  I magine its gonna be sloppy mess


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

My little Nissan would have sunk.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm still stuck at the first mudhole , no one ever came and got me.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Woke up quick right about noon just knew I had to get to Compton soon.



Cause the boys in the hood are always hard!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm still stuck at the first mudhole , no one ever came and got me.



I rode up down the roads last nite looking for you, got stuck twice and still couldn't find you


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope TP has lots of reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

and smokes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

and jerky


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Cause the boys in the hood are always hard!



come talking that trash and we'll pull your car


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I throw it in the gutter..and go buy another


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I throw it in the gutter..and go buy another



Oops is rapping


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Eze E and too short used to be in my huntin club.. They goot peeps


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mig


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Mag


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

1 mo day to migs bday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> 1 mo day to migs bday



Its today!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought it was today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday boss


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy birthday bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Mig got some hotties wishing him happy bd over on FB


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy birfday fuzzy!!! watch out fer dem candles


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

wish I was off today and could go to the Sweetwater 420 festival today in Atlanta


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mig got some hotties wishing him happy bd over on FB



Don't tell TP he will go steal my womenz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Happy birfday fuzzy!!! watch out fer dem candles



No candles fer me. My fuzz finally grew back


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought it was the 18th happy bday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Useless Bigs today is the 18th


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy birthday skin graft


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you oops


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Thank you oops



Now ya gotta go thank me in your bday thread. That's twice I've wished you a happy birthday. I'm full of give taday


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Now ya gotta go thank me in your bday thread. That's twice I've wished you a happy birthday. I'm full of give taday





karen936 said:


> Happy Birthday Fuzzy



I feel very loved thank you.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy bday mig. No turkeys at the turkey huntin place. They sayed they need help in camp. I sayed who's ideer was it to have a work day during turkey season. Pres. Don't hunt turkeys. Thought it would be ok. I'm huntin. Work can wait


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks MG good luck on the hens they eat better


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy b'day migs.

Anybody at billy camp kill a turkey?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Turkey camp is awful quiet wonder
if they up yet.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

They were up late playing muddy twister last night


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

I bet they be stankin this morning


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

That don't sound like fun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks JB


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Yall be quiet a minute, I am trying to call the Billy turkey hunt.

Calling the Billy Turkey hunt, anybody out there, can you hear me?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Wonder if a bigfeets got them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

I bet they got eaten boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

They all gone.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Wonder if I can have Martin's jet?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I will see yall later, we headed out to Portland Tn., to try out a new restaurant.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I guess Big foot gots them, or the
mud monster. Maybe a giant skeeter?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well I will see yall later, we headed out to Portland Tn., to try out a new restaurant.



Be safe, enjoy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

2 mo owers


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2015)

No turkey this morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Eyerecon I know what happened to bbh1 I think he got mad when I flirted with his cousin


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wheres the turkees?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

BRB, gotta go check Mm's facebook page.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> BRB, gotta go check Mm's facebook page.



I couldn't hit the block button quick enough. TP took my  womenz.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

That Mexican weather man is back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

My phone is acting cray-cray.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Chula Flash


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Werd peeps, any turkey updates or did the big feets/mud monsters gettem


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Still raining in Thomson. Just got back from Evans. Had to go to Academy to get mo tackle


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2015)

How the billy hunt doing?&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Werd  it's the 18th  and its migs birthday


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Is this you bo$$ ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lolin!^^°°


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

That's bad lol^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

I sure am hating this weather pattern this spring. Going camping next weekend and the forecast is again awful. Smh


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

The wedder is not good.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you go TP


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think they musta been rained out.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Howdy yall!


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Been crazy busy lately....


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Ain't been able to follow much....


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope errything been goin yalls way....


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Sho wish it would rain.... Been kinda dry lately


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

My whole yard is like a swamp!!!


----------



## ccherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Ain't no good fer house building either...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey cch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Me and my oldest were going fishing tonight now we going to see the FF movie


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Ff ?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey green tractor man


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

we miss you too


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Me and my oldest were going fishing tonight now we going to see the FF movie



Fuzzy is buzy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dang you could hear a pin drop in hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Fast and furious..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Then we going to twin peaks


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Big bream are hittin Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Is this you bo$$ ?



Billy stole my cattle trailer and this was all I had.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

You didn't strap that cow did ya Boss?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well this is the slowest Saturday
I can remember since I became a Billy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

And no pic's what's with that


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

maybe tonight we get some pic's
think Nitram has to head back tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

We are back from what was supposed to be this great country cooking restaurant. The 3 meats they had today were meat loaf, stuffed peppers and a hamburger steak. I don't really like meat loaf and they couldn't tell me anything about their stuff peppers. I think they were the kind they buy frozen and stick in the micro wave. Check that place off the list.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You didn't strap that cow did ya Boss?



Yes I did, but I was in a hurry. I was trying to get out of there before daylight, uh before dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

I want to go Big Bream fishing.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

They was poppin the poppin bug this morning


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

You should swing by next time your in Ga. Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

That's some fun fishing fh


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

No that's some good eating.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cleaned gutted and fry fins and all


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice catch fh!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I lost what looked to be a 6lb largemouth on my fly rod.Woulda been my biggest fishin with a fly rod.She stayed down pretty good then all the sudden she jumped and flung my fly right back at me .I was thinkin the whole time if she jumps she's gonna throw that fly and shur nuff she did.Right after that I hooked into what looked to be a 4lbr and did the same thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.i didn't keep any today but they are good eatin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Stop that Hawk. You know I want to go fishing. The water is so high up here now that you have to cast up to reach it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Boss needs a ladder to fish


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Fish don't care B0$$......They wet anyways.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Went catfshing yesterday. The only one  caught landed on top of my head when I pulled him out of the water.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Chicken is ready


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Chicken is cooking


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Dern fishhawk if you didn't live on the slap other side of GA, we'd go ️fishing!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Dern fishhawk if you didn't live on the slap other side of GA, we'd go ️fishing!!



If I lived in Georgia we'd go fishing.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

dog you confusing me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Bet is hot Down where KRun is.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I lived in Georgia we'd go fishing.



dhd told Hawk that if lived closer to him in Georgia, that they would go fishing. I was saying if I just lived in the State, me and Hawk would go fishing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

We must have sum useless turkey hunters in here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> dhd told Hawk that if lived closer to him in Georgia, that they would go fishing. I was saying if I just lived in the State, me and Hawk would go fishing.



That's right! I'd take you fishing too Bo$$!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry to be so confusing Krun, I'm on my 4th likker drank


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't concentrate so well without my meds Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> dhd told Hawk that if lived closer to him in Georgia, that they would go fishing. I was saying if I just lived in the State, me and Hawk would go fishing.



Not you Boss, they both show the same hometown.
Not across the state from each other.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry my bad, maybe I should
look into some meds.LOL


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Two of Billy's hound dogs just came by headed toward town. Looked like they had not had anything in a week. Odell snarled at them.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

My apologies for my wrongness.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Two of Billy's hound dogs just came by headed toward town. Looked like they had not had anything in a week. Odell snarled at them.



Nitram on his way home.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I managed to move everything off the porch and
pressure wash but I didn't do no painting today
I tired. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gonna rain Monday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Im gettn hammered tonight cant get banded on my birthday


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I only gots a half of house to do on
the outside.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im gettn hammered tonight cant get banded on my birthday



just give someone your keys so 
you don't get dui.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

And have fun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm disappointed in no pics
of the great turkey hunt.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

they keeping there fun  to themselves.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Billy's got to learn to share.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Mm is driving drunk


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

MM better not be!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Not you Boss, they both show the same hometown.
> Not across the state from each other.LOL



Harris county I believe is close to Columbus GA while Thomson is just outside of Augusta, GA


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mm is driving drunk



Don't do that!!...I'll come get you!...oh no, I can't drink cause I'm drunk too...dang!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Im driving billy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im gettn hammered tonight cant get banded on my birthday



Cant believe your Birfday and my anniversary falls on the same day Migs. Next year we will have to plan a hunting/fishing trip on that date.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Im at the out skirts of town at a bar called the hideaway.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Boss its a party


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Bam


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Harris county I believe is close to Columbus GA while Thomson is just outside of Augusta, GA



Still not that far but my mistake.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

you just have to schedule it right.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Still not that far but my mistake.



If we planned it, we could do it. I think we about 3/4 hours apart.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Who are you hiding from Migs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Migs borrowed some money from the wrong People.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Now they want it back plus interest.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Just about ready!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Drunkn state of mind


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Done!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Driving drunk and txtn


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dang that looks good.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Driving drunk and txtn



Fuzzy I'm gonna get my black frying pan out


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm gonna have go 
ballistic on fuzzy. He's 
headed down the wrong path.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

Mm is headed to Augusta wide open. He looking for somebody.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

He looking for his AA councilor.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm gonna have go
> ballistic on fuzzy. He's
> headed down the wrong path.



I tried to talk to him Krun, but he hasn't been right since that bad fire he was in. I hear he wanders around town hollering put it out, put it out.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I tried to talk to him Krun, but he hasn't been right since that bad fire he was in. I hear he wanders around town hollering put it out, put it out.



tisk tisk


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

smh


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

we need to do an intervention


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks good dhd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Just gave the po po my finger


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

definitely need an intervention for
fuzzy boss, he just walking a fine line.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm done and full!! It WAS awesome


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuzzy done cut a finger oft


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

It was like a mud bog leavin walla go


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Ate it wid salad


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> It was like a mud bog leavin walla go



Any pine chickens?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Chicken


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuzzy you ain't on a mission from God


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Mud tellin MTs wife hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Any pine chickens?



Nope. But we had a goot time though


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally caught some crappys taday. Been strikin out ery time so 8 slabs in the boat felt goot. I forgot to take pics but it really happened.. Smell my hands if you don't believe me


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Nope. But we had a goot time though



That's what it's all about!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Mud tellin MTs wife hay



Lol-ing.. That's mud's favorite pastime.. Tellin mrs mattech.. Hay!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Finally caught some crappys taday. Been strikin out ery time so 8 slabs in the boat felt goot. I forgot to take pics but it really happened.. Smell my hands if you don't believe me



I plead the fifth on commenting on that last sentence lol


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 18, 2015)

Muddy


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats on the crappie though!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Good looking trucks^^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad y'all had fun and nobody got burnt.. Be safe headin home.. I gotta go warsh all this crappy off me


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I plead the fifth on commenting on that last sentence lol



DHD= mind in the gutter


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Them trucks look like yall been playing in the mud.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

That white chair looks familiar.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Migs moving in with Billy. That wont work.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad yall had a goot time


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I gots to go cook dinner.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Gonna try again to take the wife to a nice place for our Anniversary. Got my eye on a spot, if I can get reservations.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a good time, KD. Many congrats again!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

TP you mad at me?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Or we just playing hit and miss.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

dang can't pass it up


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

flop till you drop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I tired today.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

think I did to much yesterdee


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I aint as young as I used to be.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

No ma'am! I ain't never gone git mad at krun! I just been in and out here lately! Dodging rain and needing sleep!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

I ain't as going as I used to be either. My body is getting wore out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

For 30 years I worked like a rented mule. I git sore nowadays when I try to work hard and takes me three days to get over it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well TP glad to hear it and I probably gots 20 years
on ya at least maybe more.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I went full bore yesterday. and finally said I'm done
then today, I did some but then my energy just
got zapped and I just stopped, tomorrows another day.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope you get your sleep
I wont say sad your so busy,cause
that's a good thing.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

We still waiting on price for the house
everyone keeps coming in 3 times our budget.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have plans from the designer the builder
sent me to that knew our budget but 
I still have faith it will work out.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

Problem is there's no competition in the area.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> For 30 years I worked like a rented mule. I git sore nowadays when I try to work hard and takes me three days to get over it.



I know what you mean. My hubby has had dvt and has
a broken back. I don't let him do much where he climbs
or can fall because just the meds he could bleed to death
and his back is awful. So I take on more but some
day's I just don't have it. But its ok I'd rather have him.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm not whinning. I'm just sharing.LOL


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Hils got some pics he can't post


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

My daughters 7 months pregnant
and has been told it's a boy
had a dream last night she having a girl 
Oops.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hils got some pics he can't post



Why what they doing.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm afraid to ask anything else.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

cooking dinner


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Watch a cooking Krun?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Good looking bird dhd


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm getting ready to cook a steak. Just me tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Mat needs to post some pics. We want tell Mrs Mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

I slapled a po po


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

The restaurant trip is in a holding pattern. I bought my wife a necklace chain with a sapphire on it. The chain came loose and now it is gone. Were getting ready to start the next phase, we are going to empty the outside garbage cans. Please don't let nobody see me going through my own garbage.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

will see yall later with my dumpster diving gear on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Dropped hundrrd on zebco 33's


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy anniversary Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy B day Mm


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Had an awesome time at the Billy Tur.. Hang out


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't see no turkeys while hunting, but saw a few driving.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Found it in the hall way. I was looking forward to going thru the trash.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Now we can go to that nice restaurant.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Syl


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Mud^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Nitram sure can cook


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

We did a little snake hunting.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

That's all I got


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Bo$$, that was a funny story. I was lol'ing


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The restaurant trip is in a holding pattern. I bought my wife a necklace chain with a sapphire on it. The chain came loose and now it is gone. Were getting ready to start the next phase, we are going to empty the outside garbage cans. Please don't let nobody see me going through my own garbage.



Me n billy are holdin that stone hostage.. Has a reeeeward been set up yet?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Good pics Matt. Looks like a great time


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

mattech said:


>



That's got pew pew pew written all ova it.. Awesome sauce


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Me n billy are holdin that stone hostage.. Has a reeeeward been set up yet?



How about charging him one of his cows?  Red meat is better than money.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Who kilt the snake Matt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

mattech said:


>



Who are these Billy's ?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm done it was goot.
Steak with paymaster rub, spinach, boiled shrimps
special butter with fresh thyme and oreango


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Snake was already dead on the road.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Greg shirt is Nitram and camp in back is Mud


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Who bunked with who Mt?    lol!


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

I slept in my truck, I don't know about the other two. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

BTW, that actually was my wife on the phone with Mud. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

He said, I was just calling to tell you hey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 18, 2015)

glad yall had fun and was safe, I'm out for the night.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey madmallard


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmm...Do tell mud..lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Did you guys make it to the woods before daylight ?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> How about charging him one of his cows?  Red meat is better than money.



Me n Billy are werkin on a cash only bases.. Sorry fur the incoviencee


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you guys make it to the woods before daylight ?




Nitram did. Lol


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Our wagon wheel is rockin out with its socks out tanight.. I'll try n post pics..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey, sounds like a good time regardless. I need to do that more often. I'm in a lease with 7 guys but I never get to hunt with any of them because I usually only hunt during the week and they all hunt on weekends. I usually hunt by myself


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hera we go.. I was tryin to be inkunspicku-us..


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey, sounds like a good time regardless. I need to do that more often. I'm in a lease with 7 guys but I never get to hunt with any of them because I usually only hunt during the week and they all hunt on weekends. I usually hunt by myself





Same here, I haven't been in a club for probably 5-6 years. I juat lease land on my own or with a friend or two. It does make for boring hunting.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Y'all just gonna have to trust me nowa.. If somebody does a split or disrobes.. Pm's will be sent


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like a good time oooops, I'm on my way.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Good times at billy turkey camp  glad y'all have fun  

On another note beef ribs


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks good bige


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

I may


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Try for a


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Y'all just gonna have to trust me nowa.. If somebody does a split or disrobes.. Pm's will be sent



Buy a couple rounds for everybody. Use can dig into our billy  fund if you think it'll work.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Turkey camp looks like a fun time!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

As long as b$$ approves


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Wife talked me into going ice skatin this afternoon.....I fell down and broke my whole body


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuzzy gonna party like it's 1999


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy burf day fuzzy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Any funny story's from Billy turkey chase?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Im pulled over


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Gay flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Run fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 18, 2015)

Five guys


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Run fuzzy


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Billies don't go down without a fight


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Hands up, don't shoot mig


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Cleveland show is funny!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Just keep your hands in your pockets and nothing bad will happen


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2015)

Mm musta not seent the copperhead yet.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuzzys too drunk to see


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Fuzzy!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

You better stay away from Copperhead Road


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks to Mud, Hils, and Mattech for coming and hanging out at Billy's turkey camp.  Had a great time just like we always do at Billy gatherings.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Even the turkeys had a good time.  My one dog didn't want to go home...I know she was havin fun.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Hands down better not shoot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

oh hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lookie there


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Wish I could have made the billy kirkey hunt looked fun


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Never run in a straight line.........bob and weave,zig and zag


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

it was Bigs...wish you coulda made it out thera too.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

On another note anyone who camps out Memorial Day weekend... 

We go to allatoona and have a great time  Friday - Monday  family invited  fish and swim off the camp sites   

If anyone interested  let me know I can reserve sites  
We always have a good time
All are welcome  jb and m7 are closest  

Yall should consider coming and camping out with the bigelows


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

No werd  from fuzzy.  Hope ges not dead


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

It would be a goot time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd like to bigs but I'll be in Hilton head.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

need to put together a billy fishing outing soon.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> On another note anyone who camps out Memorial Day weekend...
> 
> We go to allatoona and have a great time  Friday - Monday  family invited  fish and swim off the camp sites
> 
> ...



I gotta work that weekend with the exception of Sunday. Maybe could stop by when I'm off. What campground ?


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm game for any billy gathering


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Payne beach off Kellogg creek  

Ifn any can even stop by for a day trip it would be worth it  swim fish eat


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

M6 Yall can come after work and fish swim and eat  

Bet mrs mag and 7 jr would enjoy it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Mtech if you at serious it will be fun


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe the tifton Crüe will venture up


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

I only get crunk after 10


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm turnt up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

all the way


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Turnt up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Freebase time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

lots of floppers at turkey camp


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2015)

Moultrie Billy's just pulled up. They gonna want to go Turkey hunting in the morning.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

between hills, mud, mattech, and me...we had quite the crew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

Kapppoooya


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

We may do that bigs if we're not making up baseball games cause of all this rain


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

I will bring the blender for margaritas


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2015)

Dazed and confused is on.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mtech if you at serious it will be fun



I'll have to talk to the wife, she tends to plan things and tell me at the last minute. But if she ain't made plans maybe so.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Did anyone text mud and see if he made it home.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did anyone text mud and see if he made it home.



He wasn't there earlier!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Man I hate I missed out, looks like y'all had a awesome time!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2015)

aight gtg...later yall


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Who had to get pulled out by the tractor? I seen them tracks.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Later Nitram!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Loling @ nutnut


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2015)

At the house. Ill check in in later. Had a great time  thanks y,all


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Uhh oh.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 18, 2015)

Mud made it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Uhh oh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope nutnut didnt see my truck at muds when He rode by...


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope nutnut didnt see my truck at muds when He rode by...



You must have drank the last silver bullet, then.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

You left the mustard out too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry.  I did leave you some bread tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2015)

BTW.  Mud.  You need more sammich meat.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Uhh oh.



You made it out just in time. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Who had to get pulled out by the tractor? I seen them tracks.



That was on the main road. I wouldn't have made it with the minivan, it was purty bad.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Time for a


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Did y'all hear any, mt?


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Did y'all hear any, mt?



I kind of didn't make it out til about 11:30 so....no. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mt gone have a muddy drive way.


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mt gone have a muddy drive way.



You should see my pants.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Had a good time, shared some good stories.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad y'all had a good time! 
Bed time for me, CYL!


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Gnight


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

That dang Scrapy is late again he better have a good excuse. These drunks fighting up in here and I don't know half of them, cause he gave all them membership cards away night before last.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 19, 2015)

Turkey huntin club is packed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 19, 2015)

Turkey huntin club is packed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Nitram got disco fever


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Dems rich Billie's


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Fancy campers,fancy trucks,fancy food.They part of the upper crust.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Fancy trailer paark


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Fancy pants folks


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Bet they still asleep too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Eat with the little finger out they do.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Eat with the little finger out they do.



Sippin on tiny little cups and eatin crepes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Sippin on tiny little cups and eatin crepes



with cukes in the finger bowls


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

GW done turned useless


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> GW done turned useless



some say I've always been so


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

useless gobbler


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm in the shelter till Monday them weather gon folks got me scared


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Come on out Fuzzy,the weathers fine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm in the shelter till Monday them weather gon folks got me scared



Don't want to end up in Kansas?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

"I see myself as a huge fiery comet, a shooting star. Everyone stops, points up and gasps "Oh look at that!" Then whoosh, and I'm gone ... and they'll never see anything like it ever again -- and they won't be able to forget me, ever."


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

everyone must be sleeping in this morning.


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

something's rong


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrappy dropped the ball again last night.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

What just happened?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Did y'all see that?????


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Its raining imby.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's raining in your backyard?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

TP gonna have a lake soon, 
fish out back. No boat needed.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe Nitram let
you have his dock.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

You gots a lake no dock]
He's got a dock no lake.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrapy must of wound up with some honkey tonk special he found last night. Her trailer don't have wifi


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

My dog is snoring. Wish I was sleeping.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

self edit.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Boss would be proud.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm bout tired of rain. Gonna need a bush hog to cut my grass


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's not even rainy season.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

It's rainin in my front yard but not the back


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

I slept good last night. Very seldom do I sleep for 8 hrs. I needed that


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'all got weird yards.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I woke up at around 3


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Skeeters are already bad


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Skeeter flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

If I wake up 4am or later, I can never go back to sleep.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

When I wake up I'm up.I can never go back to sleep but I can take a nap during the day


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scrapy must of wound up with some honkey tonk special he found last night. Her trailer don't have wifi



trailer floated away


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

scrapy's hts did the coyote treatment


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Tornado watch out here until 3:00.....I'm gonna keep my eyes open


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

woked up chewed her leg off and r-u-n-n o-f-t


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrappy knawin his arm off bout now.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Tornado watch out here until 3:00.....I'm gonna keep my eyes open



Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope he aint got false teefies


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

scrapy has a new friend named wilson and has no time for uselessness


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sounds like Scrapy missed the boat.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Scrappy knawin his arm off bout now.



I hope she ain't a double coyote. He needs one arm to type with on here.


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

bout time for the bodies to pop up out of the ground


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrapy needs to get out of that trailer before the bad weather comes


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope she didn't squish him


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

yall be safe up thera


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Flash flood watch out too.i got the kayak ready.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

We gonna hunker down if we have to Karun.


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> yall be safe up thera



all this water has to go somewhere - ewe better get ready


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

scrapy always wanted a house boat


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well ifn any of ya always wanted a pond
might be a good time to dig one.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

I think scrappy done spun out!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Bo$$ is gonna be mad!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

soggy bottom flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I like the soggy bottom boys.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

I stolt it


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

nice flopping


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Karun.i normally get 1 out of a hundred


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

My bottoms soggy


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Fishin tip #1.Never sit on a wet boat seat unless you want your bottom to itch the whole trip.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Fishin tip #1.Never sit on a wet boat seat unless you want your bottom to itch the whole trip.



Good advise


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

# tip 2 cover your seat
so your bottom doesn't get wet
in the first place.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Good tip Karun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

I slept in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'all are very helpful.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope Bama and Kmac stay safe.Rough weather headed there way


----------



## cramer (Apr 19, 2015)

Fish Hawk - I luvs that avatar


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks cramer......That's a good little creek that holds some good bass.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Just had a coyote come through, first one I've seent in a while!


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Did it have on a collar?


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

It may be someone's pet


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Morning?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Just had a coyote come through, first one I've seent in a while!



Speaking of Yotes, any new puppies on the horizon?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> On another note anyone who camps out Memorial Day weekend...
> 
> We go to allatoona and have a great time  Friday - Monday  family invited  fish and swim off the camp sites
> 
> ...



Found this while catchin' up.......I'll check it out.  If nothing else maybe we could do a cookout or something up there.


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 19, 2015)

Billy turkey hunt looked like fun........food looked goot too!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey. LftWH. Fittin to eat. No turkeys for me neither. Didn't hear a gobble. Got some work done in camp though


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice flop minivan Matt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

I slept in long time but got up and cooked eggs and taters for the clan


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Wife wants to go to bass pro and I'm not arguing 1 bit


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

I will hafto stop by cabelas too 2 to two


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh yeah  mornin!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm still painting hot out
even this early


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Not much rain so far


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

This is where I took my last night for our anniversary.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

After dinner we went here for drinks and dancing.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=832625&stc=1&d=1429455871


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Good choice boss


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

its rainin in my livin room


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good choice boss



You cant take it with you Migs. Just as well splurge on a very special occasion.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Boss dropped a $50 last night


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Boss dropped a $50 last night



With the coupons, it was only $32.50.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Good saving boss


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

Boss be frugal. Congrats on the anniversary. How long been hitched boss


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

B0$$ partyed like it was 1969


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Boss was ballin y'all  

Bet y'all had a good time congrats again


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Boss be frugal. Congrats on the anniversary. How long been hitched boss



45 guth


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> its rainin in my livin room



Hils needs a bucket. Sorry Hils.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Boss was ballin y'all
> 
> Bet y'all had a good time congrats again



I was doing the Locomotion.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Boss been stomping his feets some.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think TP fell asleep


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

See yall later I am headed up to Lake Malone for one of the Grand youngins Birfday party.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hils needs a bucket. Sorry Hils.



Found the leak in the attic.  How does a roofing nail just disapear?  Now I have to fix the roof and the ceiling in the living room.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

leaky roof flop^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't know if we can even get in there. It rained 4 inches this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Hank needs some tar 
And white paint


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Hils


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bama flying by


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, despite the rain, Kmac called in a turkey bird for me this morning. I had to shoot him at 15 feet in strut or he'd have been blocked by some limbs. Incredible gobbling, spitting and drumming, and strutting like a rock star!
Numbers weren't great but gotta love a two year old!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Good job on the Tom. Sounded like a heart pumpn hunt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss hils


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Bammer looks like he got granades and tear gas.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Billy tolt me about tear gasn turkeys


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats Bama


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Hate to hear that Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Buy me something at bass pro bige.


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Were playing monopoly. Yay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

My son fixed my temp control im my cat it was stuck on hot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

He wants to goto tech school for mechanics eyereckon thats an investment i can make money on


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wind and rain done tore up my veg. Plants


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats Bama
Sorry Hils
Fuzzy making an investment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

They were big. Crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats bama!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry mud


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Matt, I'm not sure about.LOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Mud were you on fire watch again?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

Still rainin IMBY. Got to check garden when it stops. Hope erething is ko


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Matt, I'm not sure about.LOL



Matt a quiet feller, he will snap and shank a man


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

It rained too much for a fire hazard. You should of come on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Im having jaun reeb


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wasn't even trying


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bama=turkey slayer. I can't get within a 1/4 mile of a gobblin turkey. Didn't even hear won this weekend


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I was never a fan of monopoly
and by his remark I can't tell
if he is or not.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

I wanted too allergies bb games and work. I figured if i was going to be misrable i might as well goto work this weekend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Jaun more reeb then thats it. Gotta run my boy across the river


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Why don't cha walk or drive?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats Bama
Sorry to hear that hils


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Kmac is a champion turkey whisperer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

We need to gofund hils for tar and paint


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

I won!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

I hate board games.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Matt done showed them


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats on the turkey Bama


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Wang wang


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

That was a fast game for monopoly Matt.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just finished rolling the last wall
now just trim work to do. YEah.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Kayran on the wall


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Not anymore.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Almost finished painting floppers


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

So glad I thru dinner in the crockpot this morning'


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fixing to make me a BIG DRANK


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

What I mist?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hubby wants to put everything back
when we finish. UGH


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bama got a turkey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fuzzy making an investment


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hil's roof is leaking


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm almost done painting


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Matt won monopoly game.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

that's about it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

k called the turkey whisperer now


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

It was a big turkey too.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

or atleast looked big to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good nap. I asked Bubbette to unload the truck for me and she just looked at me. Not funny ha ha but the funny face she makes when she tries to sling a skillet.
Man, what a great morning in da turkey woods.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

3 days of going up and down
the ladder gonna hurt tomorrow.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats again Bama


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

you gonna make another turkey call.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Krun on a roll


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Bout to get my bass pro on


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

have fun bigs don't spend to much mulla


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> you gonna make another turkey call.



No, i got the one i use now and the two from my gobbler last friday. I got spares finally!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Good job Robert, we saw where 4 different tornados touched down between Panama City and Eufaula. Glad to be home.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

We stayed at the Sandpiper Beacon. Billy and his whole family were there. We loved it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Billy was checking in and called his wife in the car "Honey they want to know who alls staying in our room. What's TJ's real name?"


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Billy again "Honey they say we got to get 2 rooms. Only 4 to a room here. Theys 8 of us, right?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

One more "Do yall take cash money?"


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

"Where's the bar?....................................................................................................................................................................................................................Ok, that wuz me."


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

LOL at Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

5 ounces of rum in this thang and it is a bank


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Stooopid IPhone camera.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

are you saving money or banking rum


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wooo?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Matt must have gas.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Neither rum nor money last very long around me.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

don't you just hate it when that happens.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bama's on a roll! Congrats!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got home from funeral. It was rainin and ligtinin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ready to get back after dem turkeys!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Good job Robert, we saw where 4 different tornados touched down between Panama City and Eufaula. Glad to be home.


Pretty sure we had one close to me in Cuthbert. The windows were bowing and people were running in from the gas pumps at the gas/chicken station. I bet i saw some good 60mph gusts blowing by. 


karen936 said:


> Matt must have gas.


That's what i hear. 


peanutman04 said:


> Bama's on a roll! Congrats!



Thanks, Lee! KMC knew the language of turkeys. He probably has a dislocated shoulder from my slapping him around after the shot.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Idiots were surfing in PC.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes sir, k is good!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dave was surfing?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't surf often, but when I do it's Tornado surfing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dave can hang 10.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Cowabunga!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Turkeyman is here!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wish I knew someone that could call up a turkey for me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

rh, why'd my pf thread get gone? Weren't no foul language?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats on the kurkey!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

KinnieMack could call in a welfare recipient to a job!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I went threw 2 tornados, one in cuthbert & then blakley. I was about to go get in the dogbox with Sassy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Goot job callin' K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm ready to go hunt Calfornia Woods


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I used some of the tricks that dave taught me on how  to fool a tom.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm ready to go hunt Calfornia Woods



Me too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm almost out of peanuts..................


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Ithought I was going to haveto call a Heart surgen to look at bammer when he hung up 30 ft from him outa sight gobblen his head off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Was bama pumped up, k?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

He was so close to bammer U could hear his feathers shaking.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Lee, after the shot bammer jumped up, took 2 steps and was at the bird.Lookin an smiling. Then 6' 3'' STARted slappen my back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I got to my feet & tried to slap him back, but then he had a turkey for a weapon slingin it around.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Threw his gun down in the dirt & said take my pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Lolin!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

From the roost to the gun barrel there was over 50ty gobbles easy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was proud to get that text this AM.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

He couldn't drive his truck for 30ty minutes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Was bama pumped up, k?



I was okay till my knee decided to start bouncing on it's own. I could hear the spitting, drumming, feathers ruffling, and the gobbles were right in my ear. The problem was i had a tree that totally blocked me from him till he got within 20 feet. Then i'm trying to figure out how to make him slam on the brakes while he was strutting past me at 12 or so feet. That was the longest 10 minutes i've ever had because I KNEW he was standing there but he hung up just out of sight at the edge of the foodplot. The aftermath was ugly. I hated to shoot a strutting bird but aimed at the base of his neck and blew his back out. One 7/8 spur, other broke off, and an 8.5 inch beard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bammer made me leave my gun at camp...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

I got meat to put in the freezer, be back later.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

We came close Sat mornin also. Ol biggen popped his head up at saw me just chillin an kinda eased back off gobblin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer made me leave my gun at camp...........



BKW told you that, not me.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

sounds like yall had lots of fun bbl.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bammer got a 4 legged turkey. He got 4 leg s and 2 breast halfes.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

Probably in the next one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I was okay till my knee decided to start bouncing on it's own. I could hear the spitting, drumming, feathers ruffling, and the gobbles were right in my ear. The problem was i had a tree that totally blocked me from him till he got within 20 feet. Then i'm trying to figure out how to make him slam on the brakes while he was strutting past me at 12 or so feet. That was the longest 10 minutes i've ever had because I KNEW he was standing there but he hung up just out of sight at the edge of the foodplot. The aftermath was ugly. I hated to shoot a strutting bird but aimed at the base of his neck and blew his back out. One 7/8 spur, other broke off, and an 8.5 inch beard.


Great heart pounding hunt then, the kind that makes you can't wait to do it again.


kmckinnie said:


> Bammer made me leave my gun at camp...........



Why???


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We came close Sat mornin also. Ol biggen popped his head up at saw me just chillin an kinda eased back off gobblin.



Seen you turning up reeb didn't he?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer made me leave my gun at camp...........



.22 mag?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

We had 3 different gobblers comin to us this mornin. They where also gobblen at each other.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

No dave I had the 22 mag wid me, he was to close to use it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm fixen to go wear out the brim next.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Crickets & reeB


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

We ate Sat nite at Michels all u caneat buffet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Fried seafood & frog legs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I ate so much that there was no room for reeb that nite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I ate so much that the next mornin I had silver britches.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

They can cook some good grub there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

We had a bright grey ground box stand in the plot also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I sat on top of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I birdwas still gobblen as we where taken pics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like thisen is fried also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Not much life left in here, its a floppen.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I'm fixing to go try and walk up on one now. Sun has pipped out here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Take picsthisthing is done.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Locker down k!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Sounds like a good time Kmac and Bamer


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Gettem nut nut, brang reeb. It helps.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I fixen to lock it nut. in just a few. if I figger out which key.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Last flop in this thread^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Kmac needs to start a new one


----------

